# What's your relationship status?



## MattJ38 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sadly, I'm one of the people who hasn't been in a real relationship yet.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Single, but been in relationships before. It's taking a while to sink in I'm single again, so this thread helped :boogie.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Single but have been in relationships before, currently I'm in a long term relationship with myself :lol I don't mind being single but it'd be nice to have a gf again.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Taken.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Relationship, what is that? Is it good this time of year?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been single, married, widowed, separated, divorced and annulled... now I am back to single I guess.... I mean once you remarry after being widowed I guess you don't get to consider yourself a widow anymore (but you still never forget it)... Divorced/Annulled yeah... but I really hate that one... so I just say single... only problem is that implies that you've never been married I guess. I always hate that question.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Single, and always have been.

At 30 years old, thats pretty damn pathetic.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Single and feeling a tingle.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

single always been... i think women hate me


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Single and stripping.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Single. Most women flee from me.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Forever single.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have never had my first kiss and im seventeen. i never really had a bf. im too scared for one,but im in love with a boy. i wouldnt be allowed to have one anyways cuz my parents are very overprotective.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Single, but have been in relationships before.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Futures said:


> Forever single.


^this


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

Always been single and cant see that changing any time soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

In a relationship.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

What empty and futures said.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

In a relationship with a hot woman. What she sees in me, i don't know.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Single, but have been in a relationship before.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

It's kind of hard to believe that of the 78 voters on this poll, only one is married. Yikes, that is really discouraging for a lot of people like us that hope to get married some day. Stats on this site don't look so hot. Come on people, we need to get it together.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Do relationships in my head count?


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Married for almost three years.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

single, but have been in relationships...its ok cuz i have a dog haha


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

This year was my 8th year of marriage.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Always been single, and not lovin it.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I feel I'm penantic whenever I reply on the polls forum but... depends on what defines a relationship.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a boyfriend.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm single, and I have never been in a real relationship.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone wolf for life:um


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Where's the _polyamorous collective_ option?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In a state of singleness.


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

single forever


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Oops, my vote from way back is now incorrect. Anyone want to be my gf so that it's right again? lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I went full circle since posting and am single again. It's like a roller coaster.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Single; the way I like it.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

In a relationship


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe I answered this awhile back. I have a bad habit of not commenting... Either way, I'm engaged, have been for well over a year. (I hate weddings)


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Married.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Single, mostly have been.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm 20 and I never been in a relationship.:rain


----------



## Infiction (Sep 9, 2010)

Single now. 

But I always have my lazy tortoise to keep me company...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Single, always have been. Most likely always will be.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

My single status has been revoked due to non-usage. Not sure what I'm called now?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Where's the "fvck if I know option?"


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Ditto.

Still married, she's having an emotional affair, she wants to **** him, she's told me so, but as far as I know she hasn't. But she may as well have. When he rejects her, which he often does, she comes crawling back to me. She hates me but she won't leave me. Then sometimes she's all over me, like none of this happened.

I'm sooo, sooo f*cking confused. No wonder I started drinking again.


----------

